# 1984 300ZX SR20DET swap?



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone ever seen an SR20DET in the 84 body style ZX? I've searched and searched for it, but come up with nothing...  any help?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

HUH???????????


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

i found one in a Z31 but the link is broken. 
Heres one in a Z32. I'm going to keep searching.









Edit: See thread for more info http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=67892&highlight=z31+sr


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Install all the turbo components. The VG30ET will be cheaper to modify and in the end will make power easier. The SR20DET mod for mod will keep up with the VG30ET until probably around 400rwhp where the VG30ET will start making more power easier.

I hope your not just some stupid ricer who is think omg a red top. There are better motors, plus the fact that you asked this question means you are most likely highly incapable of performing the swap. Take the money for the swap and build a 400+rwhp VG30ET.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Sigh... noob this... flame that.....

Lighten up on him. All he asked was if anyone had ever seen it? He didnt even say anything about doing a swap. 



> Anyone ever seen an SR20DET in the 84 body style ZX? I've searched and searched for it, but come up with nothing... any help?


I know that noob questions get old, but make sure its a noob question before you lay into somone.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

thecolonelcm said:


> I know that noob questions get old, but make sure its a noob question before you lay into somone.


Did I lay into him? No, I gave him information. The fact that he asked means he is thinking about the swap.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

^  ^



b1518s said:


> Anyone ever seen an SR20DET in the 84 body style ZX? I've searched and searched for it, but come up with nothing...  any help?


Here are a few places to start your search for information. Hope they prove to be helpful to you.

www.z31.com
www.twinturbo.net
www.zcar.com
http://www.zclub.net


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks colonel, i AM capable of performing the swap first of all. and secondly, i know everything you just told me. ok? so lay off. im not doing an SR20DET in the 300 because its pointless, i want to keep it stock. so why dont you read my post again before you just automaticly jump in my sh*t about something when you didn't even pay attention. but thank you for the "info"


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The 200ZR came with an RB20DET, which should be every bit as capable as the SR. Probably more so, since it's an RB......


----------



## b1518s (Aug 29, 2005)

ya, thats true. its just (like i said) i've been trying and trying to search for it, and can't seem to find anything. i dont want to put the SR in my Z now, cuz its an 4 and all. but maybe down the road ill buy another Z31 thats a little more beat up. but due to the great condition this one is in, its going to be a factory restoration. probably a nce show car.


----------

